# Inshore Saltwater Fishing Rods?



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I work with a company that currently makes freshwater fishing rods. They're called Duckett Fishing out of Alabama. They are looking to possibly produce an inshore saltwater line for redfish, trout, and flounder in the near future. 

Here's the question - What do you look for in an inshore rod? What features are important to you? Casting vs. Spinning? Material? Length? Action? Tarper? Power? etc... Keeping in mind, this may be different depending on the species, or maybe you prefer an all pupose rod.

Any information would be a tremendous help! :thumbsup:


Thanks,
Eddie

http://duckettfishing.com/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Duckett-Fishing/116608888360493


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

gotta have good guides (mine are mostly fuji) and a good reel seat. I prefer a cork handle but I know some like EVA. I like a rod that looks good, has a fast tip and a strong butt and I like the 'worm hook' style hook keeper. I prefer one piece rods in the 6'6" to 7'6" range. ones I currently use are Falcon, St Croix and Shimano


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

some of the bass rods will work for inshore species..i use 7-7'6 ..k guides are a plus..thin cork or split grip eva or cork ..light ..thin .. .600 at butt max.. 4-6 tip is what i like..1/8-1.00 lure weight is a good range..not necessarily in the same rod..mod/fast, fast, and extra fast..gotta be 1 piece or they wont sell good around here...i only use spinning..my 2 cents


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

I ran the gamut from Shakespeares to St. Croix rods, to custom wraps, and for my inshore rods I settled on Academy's store brand. For 39.99 on the All Star rods, I have a tolerable graphite rod/Fuji guides to fish with, that I don't mind pushing off bridge pilings with, scraping around, etc. For kayak abuse, price point is important to me. (for what that's worth)

As far as stats go, 7'0" Medium power, 8-17#, 1/4-3/4 type rods seem to be a catch all. I like graphite rods on the light side, because they aren't obnoxious to work light twitchbaits with (17MRs), but will handle fish up to a bull red without stressing too much about it.


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

As far as flats fishing for reds, specks, flounder and the occasional jack goes I prefer a 7'6" to 7'9" medium heavy rod with a fast action tip. Split grips are nice to have but not a necessity. As stated previously, a good set of guides is a MUST have!! Also, I am partial to IM7 graphite blanks, Just have really good feel and action to them, and have yet to find an IM7 blank that I didn't like. As far as grip material goes I'm personally not that picky, if the rod has good action and the right size with good guides, it's a winner in my book. Also, you'll find most of the saltwater anglers on the gulf coast use a spinning setup, however, once you get to Louisiana, a lot on anglers in that region prefer a casting style rod. As a flats angler I think you will do better with specific situation rods as opposed to an all purpose one. I'd be glad to test them out for you guys and give you some suggestions and feedback! Best of luck and tight lines.


----------



## sweetyak (Jul 26, 2012)

I prefer lighter rods for trout fishing or stalking flats. I need a rod that I can use to present a small, light bait at a distance. Right now my favorite rods are my Falcon rods and the St Croix Mojo inshore in a close second. I like a rod between 7' - 7'6".


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

falcon ..mojo inshore and also temple fork outfitters are great rods to model after for inshore rods..i think if you incorporate k guides in the same lay out as the shimano terez wax wing rods have you will have the golden ticket in inshore rods..and will have my business ..maybe some accent colors in your guide wrapping and some nice reel seats like the quantum inshore rods..these are more of my opinions..but i do alot of inshore fishing and have tried many many many different rods and reels


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

just looked at some ducketts ...your reel seat are good already..those will work


----------

